# Brake fluid



## phin (Jul 20, 2005)

I have recently had to top up the brake fluid in my 91 stanza every 
2 mths or there abouts.I never had to do it before until recently
after i took it for a service at Budget brakes.I was just wondering
whether the brand of fluid matters or is there a leak somewhere in
the brake system.Is THIS NORMAL?.


----------



## Macc (Jul 4, 2005)

If you have to add fluid every two months then there is a leak somewhere. The brand does not make a difference. If I were to guess I would say the most likely area is the master cylinder. I have noticed that when these begin to go bad they tend to start leaking when the weather gets cool/cold. Several years ago mine started leaking in the late fall and I would add some every few weeks through the winter. Then as the weather warmed into summer I didn't have to add any. Then when winter came around again it started leaking again so I replaced it. I'm guessing it had something to do with the metal components contracting due to the cold (as well as being worn). If it is your master cylinder you will see it on the brake booster just below where they both are connected. Since you are only adding some every two months there likely won't be an actual stream of fluid dripping. It will likely just look like a wet spot (that is collecting dirt etc.). If it isn't the master cylinder then it is likely at one of the wheel locations. Could be one of the rubber lines going to the wheels, or it could be a caliper or cylinder. Either way, it will be noticeable as a wet dirty looking spot. Good Luck!


----------



## phin (Jul 20, 2005)

Macc said:


> If you have to add fluid every two months then there is a leak somewhere. The brand does not make a difference. If I were to guess I would say the most likely area is the master cylinder. I have noticed that when these begin to go bad they tend to start leaking when the weather gets cool/cold. Several years ago mine started leaking in the late fall and I would add some every few weeks through the winter. Then as the weather warmed into summer I didn't have to add any. Then when winter came around again it started leaking again so I replaced it. I'm guessing it had something to do with the metal components contracting due to the cold (as well as being worn). If it is your master cylinder you will see it on the brake booster just below where they both are connected. Since you are only adding some every two months there likely won't be an actual stream of fluid dripping. It will likely just look like a wet spot (that is collecting dirt etc.). If it isn't the master cylinder then it is likely at one of the wheel locations. Could be one of the rubber lines going to the wheels, or it could be a caliper or cylinder. Either way, it will be noticeable as a wet dirty looking spot. Good Luck!


Thanks Macc.Just wondering how difficult a job it is, since i've never
done brakes before.


----------



## DRUNKHORSE (Mar 6, 2005)

^^^from the looks of it, it doesnt look to hard.


----------



## Macc (Jul 4, 2005)

You didn't say if you found where it was leaking. Anyway, wherever it is its not a big deal to fix it yourself. Go to Drunkhorse's post and if you have any questions let us know and we can help you step by step in fixing it. Good Luck!


----------

